

Ask HN: Value Added Reselling of Routers Legit? - bharath_m

Would it be legal to re-image and resell wireless routers on Amazon after some value-add but WITHOUT any relationship with the original manufacturer/brand? We want to make money from the subscription-based value added service.
======
blakdawg
Yes, it would be legal. You should be very clear with purchasers about the
value-add so that there's no trademark issue, where people think they're
buying a generic "Foo Brand Router" but they're actually getting Foo hardware
with Bar firmware that acts totally different than standard Foo hardware.

------
dholowiski
In what country? If it's the USA, probably not, for many reasons. It's likely
against the DMCA, and you'd be using their copyrights & trademarks.

~~~
bharath_m
It would be in the US. What do you have to say about blakdawg's comment? Like
he points out we will make it clear to buyers that we are a value added re-
seller.

